

IBM announces solid-state memory breakthrough - bcl
http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/IBM-racetrack-memory/

======
bkudria
Just to be clear, it doesn't sound like this will make it into any sort of
consumer product for a couple of years, at least.

~~~
DaniFong
If it turns into something in a couple of years, I will be incredibly
impressed. They've discovered something about the physics of domain walls --
not created a working demonstration!

~~~
bkudria
I put an (in my opinion) optimistic timeline on it because this research was
done in a private research lab, not in (slower-moving) academia. IBM doesn't
fund stuff like this for kicks.

